# Need recipe for Pollo Ixtapa and Veracruez



## siqnic (Aug 31, 2005)

Thear is this realy greate resturaunt called Los Gaitos that I eat at reagularly and they have the best Pollo dishes. Two of my favorites are Ixtapa and Veracruez. I can't find any recipes for them on the www. Can any one help.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 31, 2005)

Google "pollo Veracruz" or "chicken Veracruz"


----------



## siqnic (Sep 1, 2005)

I didn't find anything.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 1, 2005)

Are you sure you are spelling it correctly because I get a ton of them.


----------



## siqnic (Sep 2, 2005)

you must be using a diff google! Usualy people post questions like this becuase they have already tried google!


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 2, 2005)

Here's one I found doing a quick search, from "The 4th Street Grill" (where ever that is).  I got it from a website that is obviously a TV Station, where ever KOVR is.

Chicken Veracruz
4th Street Grille




1 chicken breast
1 tbsp minced garlic
olive oil
1 tbsp capers
1/2 cup yellow bell pepper
1/2 cup yellow onion
1/2 cup tomato sauce
basil
2 tbsp butter
salt and pepper

Saute chicken in olive oil for 4 minutes per side. Add garlic, capers, bell peppers, onion and tomato sauce. Simmer for 5 minutes. Add butter, basil, salt and pepper.


----------



## amcardon (Sep 2, 2005)

Here's a description of Pollo Ixtapa from a restaurant in Vancouver, WA:

*POLLO IXTAPA​*Buttered chicken fillet, marinated in lime juice and

seasoned in a exquisite thick sauce prepared with raisins,

garlic and onion. Served with rice, black beans and

lettuce.


http://www.lindomexicovancouver.com/dinner_menu.pdf​


----------



## amcardon (Sep 2, 2005)

I don't think you're going to find an a recipe for either of these that is the recipe of what you ate.  Both Veracruz and Ixtapa are cities in Mexico that will have very different aspects, levels, flavors, traditions, variations to their food.  Food from Ixtapa (on the west coast) will have a very different taste than food from Veracruz (on the east coast) and the meals that you had were that specific chef's interpretation of how pollo (chicken) from those areas would be prepared.  I used to live in Mexico and was amazed at how much a dish with the same common name could vary not just region to region, city to city, but household to household.  They carry a lot of tradition in their food, a lot more than anybody here in the states does anyway.  Oh man, now you got me thinking about Mexico!  I would live there if I thought it possible... and if my wife would go with me!


----------

